# Beetle kill pine



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

Ok, I'm after some help here. With the vast knowledge on CT, hopefully someone will have an answer, or point me in the direction.

I'm trying to find out if there's any hazards or possible health issues with beetle kill pine. I know the discoloration is caused by fungus, so I'm thinking there might be something to look into. I've google'd it for the last few hours, and have nothing to push me one way or the other.

I'm interested in both as a finished product, and any precautions I should be taking while cutting it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

If a diligent search turned up nothing then

1. no hazard
2. no one studied this for a hazard
3. ? other ?
4. a hazard at the subclinical level
5. a hazard that takes at least 10 years to show itself in some few people
6. one or more of the above


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

GettingBy said:


> If a diligent search turned up nothing then
> 
> 1. no hazard
> 2. no one studied this for a hazard
> ...


Exactly.... :laughing:


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

You could size your woodshop fan the same as a smoking room
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_changes_per_hour


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

You're probably fine... Unless you're a beetle.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

I spent a while dedicated to looking this up today... 20 pages in google later here's what I've found:

As I already knew, the discoloration is caused by fungi spores. In theory after the kiln drying the bad stuff should be killed off. While there's no regulations against it here in the US, allegedly those silly europeans have put the kaibosh on it. 

There's companies in the west that are producing just about everything out of it; panelling, flooring, kitchen cabinets, along with furniture. I also ran across a few mills, and gave them a call. No-one knew of any known health concerns.

In theory... After it's cut, and sealed there should be no more health problems than any other wood species.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I don't see how there would really be any problem with it. Fungus is not sporing and it was kiln dried. Don't let it get to 28% m.c. and you should have nothing to worry about.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

KnottyWoodwork said:


> . . .europeans have put the kaibosh on it.


Why?

Here in the US we have
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regulatory_capture
to prevent kiboshes from being put on dangerous things which should be kiboshed. 
The agencies become like night watchmen who are on the take.

People are the same everywhere 
but I think some other countries are more considerate of their citizens.


----------



## Splinter hands (Aug 31, 2011)

What don't kill ya only makes you stronger.:thumbsup:


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Splinter hands said:


> What don't kill ya only makes you stronger.:thumbsup:


I used to believe that until I read, I think it was, The Black Swan. 
They exposed rats to radiation and concluded that the ones who survived are/were stronger than the others who died, but what is mostly not mentioned is that all the rats who were exposed are weaker than rats who are/were not exposed.

Probably the OP should ventilate his woodshop, in any case. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ventilation_(architecture)


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Are you concerned about the chemicals used to kill the bug that soaks into the tree or the fungus it's self?


here's some info about the chemicals


Carbaryl: Moderately to very toxic. It can produce adverse effects in humans by skin contact, inhalation or ingestion. Early symptoms may include headache, muscle weakness, nausea, stomach cramps, sweating, and restlessness. Greater exposures may lead to pin-point pupils, tearing, excessive salivation, nasal discharge, vomiting, diarrhea, muscle twitching, and coordination problems. Severe poisonings can result in convulsions, coma, and death. It is likely that carbaryl causes cancer in humans.

Permethrin: Low to moderate toxicity to humans for short-term exposures. Similar insecticides can cause skin or respiratory reactions in people with hayfever or in people who are sensitive to ragweed and pollen. These reactions may include irritation or inflammation of the skin, sneezing, nasal stuffiness, or asthmatic breathing. Exposure may occasionally produce numbing, burning, or tingling sensations of the skin. These sensations are reversible and usually go away within 12 hours. Human cancer data are not available. 


Bifenthrin: Classified as moderately toxic. Can cause sensations such as stinging, burning, itching, and tingling, progressing to numbness, with the face most commonly affected. This pesticide can be corrosive to the eye. EPA considers bifenthrin a possible human carcinogen.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

So you should also wear gloves when handling this wood.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

GettingBy said:


> Why?
> 
> but I think some other countries are more considerate of their citizens.


Not sure why, I was only able to find a quick little paragraph about it. And it wasn't very informative.



BCConstruction said:


> Are you concerned about the chemicals used to kill the bug that soaks into the tree or the fungus it's self?


A bit of both. I REALLY don't want to produce a product that could be potentially harmful.

I'm still thinking as long as it's sealed and finished properly, it's no more risk than any other species of wood. The beetles have/are always in the forests, we're just experiencing a "perfect storm" at the moment.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

GettingBy said:


> So you should also wear gloves when handling this wood.


I just won't lick it. :laughing:


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

GettingBy said:


> Probably the OP should ventilate his woodshop, in any case.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ventilation_(architecture)


10-4. I try and keep a nice airflow going, but there's only so much we can do.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Hire me to do the work. 
I'm supposed to live only 15 more years so a lot of these hazards are irrelevant [to me]. :thumbsup:


----------

